# NAF Pink Powder?



## mrsh2010 (14 June 2013)

Who uses it? Have you noticed a difference? 

My instructor has recommended I either put my lad on a balancer or a supplement, as he lacks condition on his hind quarters. 

Over the last year we have tweaked his feed, and he's now putting on topline and a bit of weight (Typical TB) but I was just wondering whether Pink Powders would work? Chiropractor reckons he's getting there, but I'm just worried by his dips inbetween his hip joint and stifle (sp) 

He's currently on:

Fast Fibre (he's stripped grazed due to grazing)
Dengie Original Chaff
D&H Build up Cubes (these have really made a difference)
and slow cooked Linseed

Fed twice a day, and he's loving his bucket

He used to be on Calm & Condition, but I just could not feed the amount required in accordance to A&P.

People and recommended that I change him on the to Alfa-oil chaff, but last time I had him on alfafa chaff, he went a bit loopy, though at the same time he was on sugarbeet. So maybe it would be worth another try?


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (14 June 2013)

I've heard a few people say their horse put weight on when on it, as it improved the absorption of nutrients. No personal experience but I've looked into it myself I seem to recall the only bad comments were from those who hadn't tried it!


----------



## wellsat (14 June 2013)

I feed the forage plus balancer and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## mulberrymill (14 June 2013)

My aged arab mare who is always too lean for comfort has been on it now for over a year as well as micronised linseed. Not sure which new ingredient is responsible but she looks better than she has for years. Im reluctant to change now, in fact all 3 of my working horses have pink powder, its been around for so many years now, where other supplements come and go, so i reckon it must be tried and tested by now and seems to work for mine, (aged arab, middle aged welsh d and young new forest) so all different and all looking great


----------



## Rebels (14 June 2013)

I tried it with two. Both bloomed, bulked out a little and both had an obvious deterioration in hoof quality. One was barefoot and went footsore quite quickly , didn't connect the two for a few weeks until I ran out and he improved. The other horse has poorer quality hoof grow in the time he was on it. Both are off it now, try brewers yeast, put weight and bloom on my tb and he looks lovely on it. Otherwise a vitamin and mineral supplement will be fine. Most the balancers contain cereals of some sort. Dodson and horrell build and glow is magic too, 1 mug a day makes a difference in a week. 
PS, pink powder contains brewers yeast so they must think there is something useful in it!


----------



## leisa (14 June 2013)

Protexin probiotics work more efficiently & cost less per day than pink powder.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 June 2013)

My big chap has been less impaction colic prone since being put on PP.


----------



## Queenbee (15 June 2013)

mrsh2010 said:



			Who uses it? Have you noticed a difference? 

My instructor has recommended I either put my lad on a balancer or a supplement, as he lacks condition on his hind quarters. 

Over the last year we have tweaked his feed, and he's now putting on topline and a bit of weight (Typical TB) but I was just wondering whether Pink Powders would work? Chiropractor reckons he's getting there, but I'm just worried by his dips inbetween his hip joint and stifle (sp) 

He's currently on:

Fast Fibre (he's stripped grazed due to grazing)
Dengie Original Chaff
D&H Build up Cubes (these have really made a difference)
and slow cooked Linseed

Fed twice a day, and he's loving his bucket

He used to be on Calm & Condition, but I just could not feed the amount required in accordance to A&P.

People and recommended that I change him on the to Alfa-oil chaff, but last time I had him on alfafa chaff, he went a bit loopy, though at the same time he was on sugarbeet. So maybe it would be worth another try?

Click to expand...

I believe your instructor is suggesting by the sounds of it a balancer or broad spectrum vitamin and mineral supplement... PP is not either.  If you are considering something along the lines of PP, I agree Protexin is a far superior product and much more cost effective.

If you want to develop hind end muscles, try doing tail pulls.  Stand the horse straight take hold of the tail in both hands and stand to the side of the horse, facing his quarters and take up the slack on the tail and pull gently you will see your horses quarters brace against the pull, hold for 20 seconds and repeat two more times do this on both sides daily and you will see a difference fairly quickly.  You can probably find a video on you tube.  It's not about pulling the horse off balance or using excessive pressure, its about causing the horse to brace/tense against you... Resistance training as it were.


----------



## Silverfire (15 June 2013)

I give one of my horses pink powder and she has been a lot calmer since being on it. According to NAF pink powder is a concentrated feed balancer. 
Copied off their site: Nutritional support of the gut is the cornerstone of health and vitality in horses, and will be reflected as a horse in perfect condition. In The Pink Powder is the concentrated feed balancer with live probiotic yeast for perfect condition. The modern equine life of processed diets, regular competition, work and travel can lead to both nervous and metabolic stress, seen as a lack of condition. In The Pink Powder is one of the most advanced nutritional preparations available today to improve the diet of sport and leisure horses. It is a unique, concentrated feed balancer, formulated using live yeasts and probiotics and designed to optimise gut function and the natural digestive process. This enables the horse to fully utilize his diet and maintain perfect condition. Plus, because it contains high quality vitamins, minerals and micronutrients, it supports perfect health, vitality and performance.


----------



## rachyblue (15 June 2013)

I personally (and I have no real science to back this up) think the calming nature and wellness added by Pink Powder is brewer's yeast. It is way cheaper to buy on it's own and does the trick for mine.


----------



## Silverfire (15 June 2013)

rachyblue said:



			I personally (and I have no real science to back this up) think the calming nature and wellness added by Pink Powder is brewer's yeast. It is way cheaper to buy on it's own and does the trick for mine.
		
Click to expand...

I've been feeding my filly brewers yeast since last August, it didn't calm her! Although i'm sure its helped her in other ways. She has only gone really calm in the last few weeks since going on pink powder in March (or maybe shes just growing up!).  Brewers yeast is used in a lot of feeds and supplements, i also use NAF's vitamin E and that has brewers yeast in its list of ingredients.


----------



## Queenbee (15 June 2013)

Silverfire said:



			I give one of my horses pink powder and she has been a lot calmer since being on it. According to NAF pink powder is a concentrated feed balancer. 
Copied off their site: Nutritional support of the gut is the cornerstone of health and vitality in horses, and will be reflected as a horse in perfect condition. In The Pink Powder is the concentrated feed balancer with live probiotic yeast for perfect condition. The modern equine life of processed diets, regular competition, work and travel can lead to both nervous and metabolic stress, seen as a lack of condition. In The Pink Powder is one of the most advanced nutritional preparations available today to improve the diet of sport and leisure horses. It is a unique, concentrated feed balancer, formulated using live yeasts and probiotics and designed to optimise gut function and the natural digestive process. This enables the horse to fully utilize his diet and maintain perfect condition. Plus, because it contains high quality vitamins, minerals and micronutrients, it supports perfect health, vitality and performance.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I beg to differ... This is a comprehensive feed balancer:


http://www.topspec.com/products/topspec-comprehensive-feed-balancer/


This is, well... Naff (all, in comparison)


Ingredients:
Composition Wheatfeed, Dicalcium phosphate, Maize, Brewers' yeast, Bitter orange peel (ripe), Whey protein powder, White mineral oil, Sodium chloride, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Whey powder, Glutamine, Wheat protein, Magnesium oxide.

Fructo... What do you call it's...  A fancy way of saying 'sweetener'  really not a whole lot in there, and not what I would ever call a comprehensive balancer that offers the full spectrum of vitamins and minerals.  I don't dislike naff products per say, but this is in my opinion, a con.


----------



## Silverfire (16 June 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I'm sorry, I beg to differ... This is a comprehensive feed balancer:


http://www.topspec.com/products/topspec-comprehensive-feed-balancer/


This is, well... Naff (all, in comparison)


Ingredients:
Composition Wheatfeed, Dicalcium phosphate, Maize, Brewers' yeast, Bitter orange peel (ripe), Whey protein powder, White mineral oil, Sodium chloride, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Whey powder, Glutamine, Wheat protein, Magnesium oxide.

Fructo... What do you call it's...  A fancy way of saying 'sweetener'  really not a whole lot in there, and not what I would ever call a comprehensive balancer that offers the full spectrum of vitamins and minerals.  I don't dislike naff products per say, but this is in my opinion, a con.
		
Click to expand...

In defence of pink powder (it might not be as good but my horse likes it and its a powder rather than pellets which i would have to soak), the full list of ingredients off the pot are:

Ingredients.

Composition:
Wheatfeed, Dicalcium phosphate, Maize, Brewers' yeast, Bitter orange peel (ripe), Whey protein powder, White mineral oil, Sodium chloride, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Whey powder, Glutamine, Wheat protein, Magnesium oxide.

Additives: 
Cobalt , Iodine, Copper, Iron, Manganese, Selenium, Zinc

Vitamins:
Biotin, Calcium-D-pantothenate, Folic acid, Nicotinic acid, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B12, Vitamin B6 , Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Vitamin K

Digestibility enhancer:  Saccharomyces cerevisiae

Analysis
Protein 13.2%   Sodium 5760mg/kg
Fat 4.5%           Calcium 45100mg/kg
Ash 23.6%        Phosphorous 35300mg/kg
Crude fibre 10.6%


----------



## applecart14 (17 June 2013)

I've fed pink powder for years following repeated gassy spasmodic colic episodes due to over rich ex cattle grazing.  My horse has been brilliant on it, had a glossy coat looks well and more importantly is colic free (without tempting fate).  

I really do feel it is very good value for money, as a feed balancer and probiotic also.


----------

